# Help Don't know the model number and I need new belts. MTD 5/22



## oldcman (Jan 5, 2015)

Here are the pics. Anyone know the model number or what belts or part numbers I would need? Unfortunately the sticker is missing.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/mtdparts/find-model

An engine ID# would help, too.

If you have the old belt, try matching it up at a NAPA, or similar place.


----------

